# gahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!



## 76 Maverick (Jul 20, 2011)

went bowfishing today and was exited when i hit the first common i saw but when i went to pull it in the fish came off the arrow:banging. i thought that maybe i just had a bad shot on the fish so moved on to another spot and saw a nice sized common and shot but this time i saw the arrow almost completely pass through the fish right before it took off, so i was pulling it in and felt it fighting and then nothing, another fish came off!!!! im using a 60# mountaineer archery compound bow and a muzzy arrow so there was no way the tip didn't make it through the other side of the fish. most frustrating day of bowfishing i have ever had.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 20, 2011)

I've done that a few times when I forgot to tighten the head down so that the barbs won't reverse.


----------



## 76 Maverick (Jul 20, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've done that a few times when I forgot to tighten the head down so that the barbs won't reverse.



the barbs weren't reversed i checked after the first fish got off.


----------



## castandblast (Jul 21, 2011)

imo, 60 lbs is Waaaayyyy to  much of a draw weight for bowfishing. Most people shoot 30-45. What kind of reel are you shooting? AMS bottle? Zebco style? Your drag may be to tight. Your barbs could be bent, there are a number of reasons that could cause this, but it just happens sometimes.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 21, 2011)

That 60# bow might be "blowing" a big hole in the fish allowing the barbs to pull back out. I know some of the interlocks have had a problem with that. 
Seems to me, the hotter the water gets, the more tender the fish get.


----------



## 76 Maverick (Jul 21, 2011)

castandblast said:


> imo, 60 lbs is Waaaayyyy to  much of a draw weight for bowfishing. Most people shoot 30-45. What kind of reel are you shooting? AMS bottle? Zebco style? Your drag may be to tight. Your barbs could be bent, there are a number of reasons that could cause this, but it just happens sometimes.



i don't have a reel. i attached a milk jug to my stabilizer and just put the line in that.


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Jul 23, 2011)

I gotta give 76 Maverick a pass on not having any pictures. No catchem no takem pics.

gt40


----------



## 76 Maverick (Jul 23, 2011)

GT-40 GUY said:


> I gotta give 76 Maverick a pass on not having any pictures. No catchem no takem pics.
> 
> gt40


i don't have a boat so a camera is a hassle to carry with me when i am moving through the woods. i would take pictures on my phone but my phone does not have one. i do have some pictures from when my friend comes with me. i hope they are up to par for you.


----------



## FOLES55 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think full draw has a point about the water temp being high, Ive lost a few on real hot days and the ones we got in did seem a little soft skinned.


----------



## sleeze (Jul 25, 2011)

I assume you are useing a Muzzy Tip.  Check to Make sure it is a Carp Tip and not a Gar tip.  And yes 60lbs dont help either.  That is too much.


----------



## 76 Maverick (Jul 25, 2011)

I think y'all are right about the poundage being too high cause it happened again yesterday. But I did notice with the muzzy arrows that the tip comes loose sometimes and allows the barbs to release the fish. I just got an ams arrow with the sure shot penetrator tip and it seems like it will work better. I was using my 40# recurve but I wasn't able to make the longer shots with it all I would ever get is a scale off the fish so I switched to my old compound bow. As soon as I get a retriever I will switch back to my recurve.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 25, 2011)

I've learned the hard way to tighten that tip every time I shoot and miss (yes, I miss sometimes,  ) 9 times out of ten when it sticks up in the bottom, it'll loosen the tip no matter what kind of head you're shooting.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've learned the hard way to tighten that tip every time I shoot and miss (yes, I miss sometimes,  ) 9 times out of ten when it sticks up in the bottom, it'll loosen the tip no matter what kind of head you're shooting.



X2 ..... Not sure how it loosens but they do!  I have started cleaning mine out after every trip too. getting all the mud/dirt out of em. A dab of oil never hurts either.


----------



## huntmore (Jul 27, 2011)

Head shots, works everytime!


----------



## 76 Maverick (Jul 28, 2011)

found some info on archery talk and turned the bow down to 50# i will see how well it worked tomorrow or maybe even tonight. the guys over at archery talk thought the head i was using was too big but im using the muzzy carp point so i don't see how thats possible.


----------

